# New use for an 18 wheeler flatbed!



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Driving down I-80 today I passed an 18 wheeler with a full load of railcar wheel sets. A single layer, butted together from front to back. The wheel sets were just about wide enough for the flatbed without any overhang or red warning flags.

I knew I had been hanging out here too much when the first thing that popped into my mind was "hey, what a cool railroad oriented load to put on one of those really neat and detailed tractor-trailer truck sets." I don't have any roads or streets on my layout as of yet, but it would sure look appropriate parked near a car rebuilding shop.

Unfortunately, I was driving alone in heavy traffic or else I would have snapped a photo.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Some of the best ideas come from real life. :thumbsup:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Could also be an obvious load for a rail flat car or
gondola.

Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Doesn't appear to be a rare thing, or a new thing really......here's a pic of wheel sets on a flat bed trailer....on a railcar!

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=369129&stc=1&d=1510850047


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

I used to see lots of wheel set loads on the highways around here in Northern, KY. I also saw trucks hauling manufactured turnouts. I believe they came from, or maybe were headed for, a nearby Progress Rail facility. Havent seen such loads lately though.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

The railroad I work for, despite having a fleet of newer gondolas, have all their new cross ties, track parts and almost all locomotive repair components (traction motors, truck frames ect) trucked in.

There is a material yard near my work location and there are always tractor/trailers lined up to deliver stuff....

Tom


----------

